# columbia s.c. bottle show



## bubbas dad (Feb 1, 2006)

just wanted to let everyone know that the columbia bottle show is happening this month.
 it takes place friday 17feb 12:00-6:00 and saturday feb18 09:00-1:00.
 last year was my first time at a bottle show and this is a great show.
 anyone planning to attend?


----------



## digdug (Feb 1, 2006)

I hope to make it on Friday!  I've been the last three years.  I always come home with some great soda bottles!!  It is a great show. 4 hour drive one way for me, but well worth it.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 1, 2006)

Don't forget the cameras, guys... We love those bottle show pics!!!


 Ron


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 12, 2006)

Not sure yet if I am going...Missed it last year too.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 18, 2006)

Didn't go...Worked yesterday and have several inches of snow currently and it's still coming down.
 Maybe Baltimore?
 I have a way and can take the time off work, however I need a badge to get in on Saturday, else I be wandering around Baltimore by myself all day. No fun.
 Any help??


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Charlie , 
 They say Baltimore is the show of all shows. 
 I'd like to make it one of these years. It is a long trip for me..... 700 miles one way. And it's only a one day show correct ? I know Ed Herrold said he sold in 5 figures year before last at Baltimore.
 I may fly in one of these years....and if I bought a bunch I could send it home with you or Ralph and drive over and pick it up.


----------



## whiskeyman (Feb 19, 2006)

BRIAN...it is a large show with lots of variety and decent prices. It's also a Saturday show, but only for Dealers and their "helpers", wife, etc.   I think set-up is at Noon , before then nothing is allowed on the tables.
 Ralph is going up on Sat., is why I need a  loaner badge or ticket to get in. Otherwise I will have to wait till Sunday morning and get in with the public. I don't relish going if I can't get in Sat....will just stay home. Mebbe go diggin' or something...

 Only show I know of that can compare, as to the assortment of goodies being offered, is Mansfield, OH.


----------

